# How to get started, applying to grad school for counseling.



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Im going to apply for a Masters in Counseling this Fall.

Any pointers? 

What kind of people am I writing to?

What are they looking for?

Where are they lenient, where are they not?

 ty


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

I worked in the field, and these are things that either won or lost at the interview process

First , what they are_ not_ looking for:

1. Those with a save the world mentality. It indicates immaturity, and is very unrealistic. This is a big one
2. poor writers. You need to know how to write well.

What they are looking for:

1. The obvious, maturity
2. balance in your life. They want people who have a life besides their career. Not having one indicates a "need to be needed mentality.
3. Ethics. Another big one, you need to know how to keep quiet
4. experience is a plus also
5. creative problem solving. People dont always go by the book
6. The ability to gain a persons confidence and trust.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you thank you thank you! Now since you made a list, I myswel as comment on it eh?



Dear Sigmund said:


> I worked in the field, and these are things that either won or lost at the interview process
> 
> First , what they are_ not_ looking for:
> 
> ...


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

You are very welcome. I'm glad I could help


Gaining a persons trust also means having appropriate body language. Even if your not an extrovert, having a smile, and and not having your arms crossed in a defensive position makes a huge difference. Practice this before your interview. 

The issues thing is not a big deal. Everyone has issues. Its the ability to work through them and gain self awareness which is key.

I'm sure you'll do great. Keep me posted on how things are going.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Yea totally. I read a lot about interviewing with the board when I was thinking of being a cop. It read to actually have both hands seperated on the table, not in your lap. And don't drink the water they offer you, unless you need it, lol.

Thanks for the advice and especially for the second part. 

Will do!


----------



## lifeisanillusion (Feb 21, 2011)

I work in the addictions counselling field and a big one is always self care. If you don't take care of your self, you will burn out quickly. Self care was the biggest thing I learned during my junior practicum. I do love my job today and think it's an awesome career to get into. Good luck.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Got any more info on the self-care you speak of?

Thanks for the reply


----------



## lifeisanillusion (Feb 21, 2011)

Just on how to you plan to take care of yourself when working in the field or how you manage stress. Being able to leave the clients at work and not be worrying about them when your day is finished. Everybody has their own things they do to take care of themself. For me, I would say working out, meditation, mentors and support groups, getting back to nature, etc, would all be part of my self care. Like the person above mentioned, a lot of people get into the field with the desire to save everyone, and in the process they burn themselves out, because in addictions anyway, most of the people you work with with will continue to use or drink. It can be disheartening at times. It may take years for someone to really start to make healthy, lasting changes in their life. Also involved would be setting boundaries with the people you work with. Don't let them cross your own personal boundaries. Hope that helps.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

And establish those boundaries ahead of time, dont wait until your there, and keep them.


----------



## lifeisanillusion (Feb 21, 2011)

I think you'll do great! Keep us posted as to what happens. Hope you enjoy it. Peace and respect.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Ah thanks so much. I will certainly do so.

As far as boundaries, yea that makes a lot of sense.

And as I learn more about counseling, I'll learn more about not taking things as personally, haha.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Souled In said:


> Ah thanks so much. I will certainly do so.
> 
> As far as boundaries, yea that makes a lot of sense.
> 
> And as I learn more about counseling, I'll learn more about not taking things as personally, haha.




Thats where the boundaries come in. Just remember that you are not your job and that you are acting as a professional. The "not taking things personally" will come easy or easier.


----------

